# Lan Anschluss als Ausgang nutzen?



## Andi2405 (1. November 2014)

Hi PCGHX-User,

kann man, wenn man zwei Lan Anschlüsse (2x RJ45) am MB hat, einen davon als Ausgang nutzen, sodass das MB eine Art Switch ist und gleichzeitig selbst über Lan mit dem Netz verbunden ist? Ich habe in meinem Zimmer nur ein Lan-Kabel und will nicht andauernd auf den stromfressenden Switch angewiesen sein. Außerdem mangelt es etwas an Steckdosen  . Ja ich weiß es gibt Dreifachsteckdosen, aber wenn es auch so geht...

Wäre echt dankbar, wenn mich jemand aufklärt!

Gruß

Andi2405


----------



## Bert2007 (1. November 2014)

Macht kein Sinn denn der PC müsste immer laufen wenn du ihn als switch nutzen willst. Guck doch mal nach einem besseren aka stromsparenden Modell. 4er switch sollte weniger ziehen als dein PC.


----------



## keinnick (1. November 2014)

Andi2405 schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinem Zimmer nur ein Lan-Kabel und will nicht andauernd auf den stromfressenden Switch angewiesen sein. Außerdem mangelt es etwas an Steckdosen  . Ja ich weiß es gibt Dreifachsteckdosen, aber wenn es auch so geht...



So ein kleiner Switch verbraucht eigentlich nicht viel Strom.  Welches Modell hast Du denn? 

Ich würde einen Switch immer Deiner Lösung vorziehen, weil der Rechner sonst immer laufen muss, wenn Du mit dem 2. Gerät mal ins Netz willst.


----------



## Andi2405 (1. November 2014)

Also mein PC läuft sowieso immer dann wenn das andere Gerät (ein RasPi) genutzt wird, da der RasPi vom PC aus über Remotedesktop gesteuert wird. Der Switch ist ein sehr altes Modell. Ich müsste nachgucken welcher es tatsächlich ist. Ihr klingt beide so, als ob es theoretisch möglich wäre. Ist das so? Wenn ja, wie?

Gruß

Andi2405


----------



## keinnick (1. November 2014)

Ich habe das noch nie gemacht aber das hier müsste es sein: Verwenden der Funktion für die gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung - Windows-Hilfe


----------



## Lelwani (1. November 2014)

Möglich ises habs früher auch so gemacht anderen pc dran gehabt oder nen TV /blurayplayer


----------



## Bunkasan (1. November 2014)

Erstellen einer Netzwerkbrücke - Windows-Hilfe 

Damit verbindest du beide Adapter zu einem "Switch" der auch nur noch eine IP hat, und alle Daten ungehindert durchlässt.


----------



## Superwip (1. November 2014)

> stromfressenden Switch


  Ist der Strom wirklich schon so teuer?


----------



## nfsgame (3. November 2014)

Andi2405 schrieb:


> stromfressenden Switch


 
Ein neuer Switch, dessen Stromkonsum innerhalb der Messtoleranz aktueller Consumer-Messgeräte liegt, kostet 10-15€ ...


----------



## taks (3. November 2014)

Strompreis = 25c/kWh
Switch = 4Wh
1Tag = 96Wh
1Jahr = 35040Wh = 35kWh = 8.75€

Ist nicht viel, gibt aber immerhin das ein oder andere Bierchen


----------



## Andi2405 (10. November 2014)

Kann man von dem PC, der das Signal durchschleift, eine Remotedesktopverbindung zu dem PC dahinter, wie gesagt ein Raspi, aufbauen? Ich möchte also von meinem stationären PC aus den Raspi vernsteuern, der über Lan direkt am PC angeschlossen ist. Geht das oder wird mein PC dann sozusagen als Router gesehen?


----------



## nfsgame (10. November 2014)

Andi2405 schrieb:


> Geht das oder wird mein PC dann sozusagen als Router gesehen?


 
Zweimal Ja, immer noch unsinnig.

Deine Signatur ist übrigens falsch: Das hat nix mit einem Treiber, sondern mit dem eingestellten Layout zu tun.


----------



## Bunkasan (10. November 2014)

Andi2405 schrieb:


> Kann man von dem PC, der das Signal durchschleift, eine Remotedesktopverbindung zu dem PC dahinter, wie gesagt ein Raspi, aufbauen? Ich möchte also von meinem stationären PC aus den Raspi vernsteuern, der über Lan direkt am PC angeschlossen ist. Geht das oder wird mein PC dann sozusagen als Router gesehen?


 
Mach einfach eine Bridge aus den zwei Adaptern, wie in dem Link den ich gepostet habe. Mit Routing hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun, du kannst den PC genauso wie zuvor auch nutzen, sparst dir halt nur den Switch. Warum das Unsinn sein sollte auf ein unnötiges Gerät zu verzichten leuchtet mir auch nicht sonderlich ein. Du kannst die Bridge auch ganz einfach wieder entfernen, kaputt kann auch nichts gehen. Probiers doch einfach mal aus.


----------



## Jared566 (11. November 2014)

Klar kannst du das Signal mit einer Netzwerkbrücke durchschleifen, die Frage ist aber eher was du mit dem RaPi vorhast .. Willst du ihn nur zum Testen benutzen? Oder soll dort Produktiv etwas laufen? Willst du dich mit Linux vertraut machen? Willst du Filme darüber gucken?

Je nach Szenario welches du vorhast, würde ich dir andere Dinge empfehlen.

Nur zum Testen: (indem du dich per SSH drauf schaltest)
-> Netzwerkbrücke

Produktiv:
-> Switch (sonst müsste dein Rechner die ganze Zeit laufen wenn der RaPi erreichbar bleiben soll

Linux ausprobieren:
-> lokale VM auf dem PC

Filme gucken:
kommt drauf an wo die Filme liegen, wenn die eh auf deinem PC liegen dann: Netzwerkbrücke. Wenn die Filme nicht auf deinem PC liegen -> Switch

Mfg Jared


----------



## Andi2405 (11. November 2014)

@Jared566: Ich programmiere die GPIOs über meinen PC. Der RasPi muss nur dann erreichbar sein, wenn der PC auch an ist. Gibt es dafür denn eine bessere Möglichkeit (außer den Monitor, Maus und Tastatur umzustecken) ? Falls das hilft, ich nutze Raspian als OS und eclipse als IDE. Außerdem habe ich so ziemlich alles andere auf dem RasPi deinstalliert.

@nfsgame: Deswegen ist der Keyboard-Treiber ja unnötig! Ja, ich weiß, einen Treiber braucht man trotzdem, aber die manuelle Installation ist unnötig. Ist halt kein Zitat von mir!


----------



## nfsgame (12. November 2014)

Andi2405 schrieb:


> Gibt es dafür denn eine bessere Möglichkeit (außer den Monitor, Maus und Tastatur umzustecken) ?


 
Wurde schon gesagt: SSH. Weißt du überhaupt was du da tust?


----------



## Andi2405 (12. November 2014)

Ja, ich weiß, was ich da tue! Du brauchst mir also nicht zu sagen, dass ich eine SSH-Verbindung aufbaue. Denn das mache ich bisher ja. Dafür will ich meinen zweiten Lan-Anschluss am PC nutzen. Dies stellt kein Problem dar, weil der Raspi sowieso nur dann an ist, wenn auch die SSH-Verbindung zum PC aufgebaut wird. Die Frage ist nun, ob es eine bessere Möglichkeit gibt als die, die ich bisher nutze (SSH), und eine bessere als alles umzustecken. Sag jetzt bitte nicht, ich würde mich wiederholen!


----------



## trekki1990 (12. November 2014)

So ganz kapier ich nicht was dein Problem ist Andi2405? Was ist bitte besser als SSH?
Okay du könntest einen KVM-Switch nehmen, aber wer macht das heutzutage schon?

Sehe ich das richtig so: 

RASPI <---> LAN Kabel <---> PC <---> LAN Kabel <---> Router?
und alles was du willst ist Maus, Tastatur und Videosignal "umschaltbar"
haben, sodass du zwischen PC und Raspi wechseln kannst als wenn du umsteckt?
Dann ist wirklich KVM Switch eine Lösung, kann dir da aber keine empfehlen.

Gruß trekki


----------



## Andi2405 (13. November 2014)

Ok, dann scheint es wohl nix besseres zu geben. Ja, du hast es richtig verstanden. Vielen Dank!


----------

